# Quadrafire Sante Fe Pellet Burner stopped running?



## DanielMiller319 (Oct 24, 2011)

Good evening guys, 

      My girlfriend and I have had a Quadrafire Sante Fe burner for what is now going to be our third winter. We have been running it occasionally as we are in Ohio and a few nights have been pretty cold and it has been working fine. Yesterday during the Browns game I noticed that the house was a little bit colder than usual and looked at the thermostat which said "heat" and means it should be running. I went over to the burner and hit the reset button on the right (Which normally starts dropping the pellets into the bowl) and nothing happened. Normally you can tell immediately that once you hit the reset button the burner starts running because you can hear it "kick on" sort of speak and moments later the pellets start feeding in. The coil below the pot gets orange and is trying to ignite and the red light in the left panel is on so it's getting some sort of power. We have tried to look in the manual for a couple different solutions and can't seem to pin point anything. The gentlemen who installed it is not returning our phone calls which makes it quite inconvenient. Luckily it's not been too cold and we have a portable electric heater to use but it's supposed to get rather cold soon. Does anyone have any suggestions of things to try? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance for any and all suggestions,


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 25, 2011)

DanielMiller319 said:
			
		

> Good evening guys,
> 
> My girlfriend and I have had a Quadrafire Sante Fe burner for what is now going to be our third winter. We have been running it occasionally as we are in Ohio and a few nights have been pretty cold and it has been working fine. Yesterday during the Browns game I noticed that the house was a little bit colder than usual and looked at the thermostat which said "heat" and means it should be running. I went over to the burner and hit the reset button on the right (Which normally starts dropping the pellets into the bowl) and nothing happened. Normally you can tell immediately that once you hit the reset button the burner starts running because you can hear it "kick on" sort of speak and moments later the pellets start feeding in. The coil below the pot gets orange and is trying to ignite and the red light in the left panel is on so it's getting some sort of power. We have tried to look in the manual for a couple different solutions and can't seem to pin point anything. The gentlemen who installed it is not returning our phone calls which makes it quite inconvenient. Luckily it's not been too cold and we have a portable electric heater to use but it's supposed to get rather cold soon. Does anyone have any suggestions of things to try? Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any and all suggestions,



Welcome to the forum.

Is there any error condition being displayed?

And tell us all about how the stove has been maintained.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 25, 2011)

Smokey's right in first asking about your maintenance of the stove.  Don't take it harshly.  It is just the #1 reason for ANY stove not working.    

From your description, it sounds as if, normally,  your red 'call' light is on so your thermostat is communicating with the stove.  Is it on now? Is there ANY sign of life?

It also sounds as if your combustion/exhaust blower is working.  This is the one that pulls air through your burn pot. Is it running?  If you unplug and replug the stove does it come on?

 Finally it sounds like your pellets are dropping into the burn pot and the igniter is working.  So you are saying that no pellets are dropping now?  Do you hear a clicking sound when you push the reset button?

( I wrote this part thinking that you indeed have pellets.  didn't read your post very well!  It's still worth checking later on.  Sorry)  Now, why is there no fire?  Hopefully, you have religiously cleaned the stove's ash collecting spots as defined in the manual as well as the exhaust piping.
Have you made sure that the slot in the burn pot that is in line with the igniter is clear?  Are the large holes all open?  Are the 8 small holes all clear around the bottom of the burn pot?  Is the bottom dump valve on the burn pot completely closed?  Are you sure?    Pull out the ash pan and look at that dump valve.  Is it hanging down on the side opposite the pivot far enough that you can slip a dime in the gap?  If it is, then you have to tighten the nut/bolt a little bit.

How old is the stove?  Did you buy it new?  Does the door gasket fit securely?  You can put a dollar bill between the gasket and the stove and close the door.  It should be fairly hard to pull out the dollar.  All of these things are designed to find reasons for not getting air drawn through the burn pot.


----------



## sante fe (Oct 25, 2011)

Is the blower running ? If so take a mirror and look up the drop shoot, Make sure there is not a jam up. You can see if the auger is trying to turn.If not reset your snap disc. Are your pellets really long?


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 25, 2011)

sante fe said:
			
		

> Is the blower running ? If so take a mirror and look up the drop shoot, Make sure there is not a jam up. You can see if the auger is trying to turn.If not reset your snap disc. Are your pellets really long?



Yep, had that happen a few times, Sante Fe.  But when you open the door to look up the drop chute, the auger won't turn because there's no vacuum.  That sucks because there's no way on my stoves to see the auger turning that I know of without jumpering the vacuum switch.  I had a batch of CWP looooong pellets that had me unclogging the auger about once a day.


----------



## sante fe (Oct 25, 2011)

You can see it move if you open the top but its got to be real low on pellets and feed door all the way open use a small inspection mirror . Long pellets will get caught in the drop tube and not let any fall. Guess we all have been threw that. Then when you push a coat hanger up there and free it it will dump a ton of pellets and over fire


----------



## sante fe (Oct 25, 2011)

I had it happen with borreal pellets. I might have spelled it wrong. Canadian pellets they are bad no heat dust and way to long


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 25, 2011)

I just downloaded the latest manual for the Sante Fe and I see that there's a switch on the hopper lid now in line with the auger motor.  I wonder when they added that.  My insert also doesn't have a lower door in front of the ash pan.


----------



## sante fe (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine Is an 05 insert also. No switch on my hopper door


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 25, 2011)

Cleaning is a big thing. If you have never done a deep clean since last year. It could be a number of things... 

If its not feeding pellets and it has not been cleaned. I would think its your vacuum hose thats in the auger shoot. If its clogged then you would have no vacuum and the auger would not spin.

But need to know more details. 

Is it feeding pellets? 

If it is..... Are they just not igniting? Original Post is a hard read to verify what the problem may be.


----------



## DanielMiller319 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys,

first off thanks for taking the time to try and help, regardless if we get it figured out or not having someone to vent to and suggest stuff to is a great relief,

Our maintenance on the burner has been pretty good, my girlfriend and I clean it with a shop vac once a week, I had just cleaned it Saturday afternoon then it stopped working Sunday afternoon, we purchased it brand new in November of 2009.

To review:

The red call light is on currently, that light turns on so we're getting power to it. Also the heating element turns orange when we attempt to star the burner still. So those two pieces are working.

When I unplug the power cord and plug it back in you can hear a slight hum like electricity is getting to it but not the normal clicking sound it makes when it's getting ready to start up. In my completely non expert opinion I don't think it's turning on. 

Finally there are no pellet's dropping in. When you click the reset button there is no sound at all and obviously no pellets drop in.

I have put a dollar into the door and cannot pull it out. I am unable to fit a dime into the burn pot.

I made sure all 8 holes were clear. In your opinion does it sound as if the Combustion blower may have gone bad? Also in the manual it discusses a reset button on snap disk 3 on the back of the auger. We have located it and can press it but nothing seems to happen, in fact it almost feels stuck like you cannot actually press it down. It kind of rattles and wiggles. 

Any information as always is greatly appreciated,

thanks again,
Daniel


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 25, 2011)

You should be able to tell if the combustion blower is running, they do make a bit of noise.  If the combustion blower isn't running the stove won't drop pellets.

A question when was the last time you removed and cleaned the combustion blower and the cavity it sits in?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 25, 2011)

Also as I understand the Quads they don't like to do anything if they can't see the thermocouple, should be a flashing yellow light on the control box I believe.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 25, 2011)

Snap disk #3 is OK if you are getting a hot igniter.  That disk kills everything.  
Sounds like you are not getting vacuum to close that VACUUM switch or you have a 'bridge' across the pellet chute, as Sante Fe has suggested.  Have you pulled the hose off of the vacuum switch and blown through it?  DON'T blow into the vacuum switch!  That hose leads to a small hole at the top of the pellet chute.  That hole should also be clear.
Make SURE you look up that chute.  You should NOT see any pellets up there, just the feed spring.  I've had long pellets block it, a mashed up warning label, and a polystyrene 'peanut'.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 25, 2011)

If its humming. It may not be spinng. Can you open the door and see the little black fan (cooling fan outside of motor) spinning on the combustion blower motor? 

When was the last time the vent was cleaned and the combustion blower removed, cleaned, and possibly lubed. If you spin the cooling fan (stove OFF) and break the motor loose. It may spin after plugging back in and trying again. After sitting for extended periods, the motor may find a "Dull" spot?


----------



## DanielMiller319 (Oct 25, 2011)

I tried to pull the hose off of the Vacuum switch but had no luck. Seems like I'm going to tear the hose before it comes off the vacuum switch. The combustion blower has not been removed and cleaned likely since the last time it was inspected. In all honesty it sounds to me anyway that the combustion blower is not attempting to kick on. DexterDay I noticed you're from Northeast Ohio. I also am in that area, do you know of anyone in the area I could call? I am actually from Lorain County so if you know of anyone in the area that'd be great. I am getting the feeling that this is not going to be something I am able to fix.


----------



## sante fe (Oct 25, 2011)

Really need to know if the blower is on. If it is on. Pull the right side panel and stick a screw driver up to the side of the auger and hit the reset button. Put your ear up to the screw driver you will hear it humming trying to turn. If you all ready looked up the shoot with the mirror and didn't see anything, then its jammed up inside and you have to loosen bolts on auger and move it around and it will free up. Find out first if its getting power or if its a jam problem. Its not hard your not working on the space shuttle you know what I mean


----------



## sante fe (Oct 25, 2011)

If blowers not on then proscess of elimination. Jumper vac switch. See if blower starts. Check fuse,snap disc,control box


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 25, 2011)

DanielMiller319 said:
			
		

> I tried to pull the hose off of the Vacuum switch but had no luck. Seems like I'm going to tear the hose before it comes off the vacuum switch. The combustion blower has not been removed and cleaned likely since the last time it was inspected. In all honesty it sounds to me anyway that the combustion blower is not attempting to kick on. DexterDay I noticed you're from Northeast Ohio. I also am in that area, do you know of anyone in the area I could call? I am actually from Lorain County so if you know of anyone in the area that'd be great. I am getting the feeling that this is not going to be something I am able to fix.



I guess the hose has never been taken off so they can stick pretty tightly.  Be persistent and twist it right at the switch.  I use 'canned air' and blow through it about every other time I clean the stove.  At the very least, stick a wire into that hole at the top of the chute.  Haven't heard if it is bridged with pellets yet.  Get that makeup mirror from the better half and have a look.  Also if you pull the side panel off, I think you can also spin the combustion motor and see if it is free and runs when unit plugged in.  
One other thing > when you first plug the stove in, do you get the blue light flashing 6 times?


----------



## sante fe (Oct 25, 2011)

twist back and fourth as you pull on vac hose and hold switch with other hand.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 25, 2011)

sante fe said:
			
		

> If blowers not on then proscess of elimination. Jumper vac switch. See if blower starts. Check fuse,snap disc,control box



Do you mean auger motor, not blower???


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 25, 2011)

Where abouts in Lorain? I work in Cuyahoga Hts and live just South of Wellington. I cant recommend anyone because I do everything and anything myself. From installs to maintenance. I could come take a look. But it would be Fri before I could wven do that. Lots of good folks here and they are willing to help. If your willing to get dirty.

Where did you buy the unit? Capell's in Elyria? Thats where I bought mine. And they contract out there service work. 

My offer stands to come take a look...

PM sent...


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 25, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Where abouts in Lorain? I work in Cuyahoga Hts and live just South of Wellington. I cant recommend anyone because I do everything and anything myself. From installs to maintenance. I could come take a look. But it would be Fri before I could wven do that. Lots of good folks here and they are willing to help. If your willing to get dirty.
> 
> Where did you buy the unit? Capell's in Elyria? Thats where I bought mine. And they contract out there service work.
> 
> ...



Good man, Dexter!  Sounds like a bottle of Jim Beam or Maker's Mark to me!


----------



## DanielMiller319 (Oct 25, 2011)

I got the hose off of the vacuum and blew into it, also I do get six blue lights when I turn it back on...no luck.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 25, 2011)

DanielMiller319 said:
			
		

> I got the hose off of the vacuum and blew into it, also I do get six blue lights when I turn it back on...no luck.



If that combustion blower isn't running you'll never get anywhere.

Now assuming (a huge mistake) that there may be a gremlin in the workings with the stove off and unplugged, remove the control box, put the control box back on, plug the stove in, turn it on and let us know every light that comes on.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 25, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> DanielMiller319 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. as Smokey states. Knowing whether the Combustion blower is running (Spinning).., Can you go outside and see if you can feel any air coming out of the vent??? 

The lights play an important role too... Do you have this unit on a Good Surge Protector??


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 25, 2011)

To reinforce what Smokey said about the control box, many times problems occur on the Quads because of a bad connection where the control box plugs into the stove.  FIRST MAKE ABSOLUTELY SURE THAT THE STOVE IS UNPLUGGED.  If you don't, it will ruin the $400+ box.  Then pull it out and plug it back in.  Sounds simple but it has cured many ills here on the forum.

Have you taken the side panel off and looked to see if the blower is turning?  The outer cooling fan should be turning.


----------



## sante fe (Oct 25, 2011)

Did You Get That Quad Buring Yet ? Good advice above, Let us know how things are going


----------



## DanielMiller319 (Oct 26, 2011)

Good morning guys,

I apologize about not updating anyone yesterday as between troubleshooting and trying to find people to help yesterday was a wild day, I do not have the burner working yet but a Good Samaritan (DexterDay) is going to help us out on Friday and finally a technician from the place we originally purchased it called us back last night and he is coming out Saturday. I want to genuinely thank everyone for their thoughts and suggestions, I have never seen people be so willing to help out other strangers in need. I literally felt like a was trying to fix a space shuttle as some points, I will be sure to post on Friday or Saturday that we are up and running, again I cannot express enough appreciation and gratitude to the wonderful people on this forum you people are truly amazing,

thank you again and have a great day,
Dan


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 26, 2011)

Great!  Make sure you post everything they found.  We are ALL still learning something new every day.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 27, 2011)

tjnamtiw said:
			
		

> Great!  Make sure you post everything they found.  We are ALL still learning something new every day.



Gonna stop out Fri evening after work and take a gander. Bringing a few tools and a some extra parts. Have talked with them on the phone and through PM. Seem like really nice people. The combustion blower does not seem to be working. 
The warranty is up in a couple/few weeks. So it is detrimental that it be repaired now. Before they have to come out of pocket. There stove came from the same dealer as my Quad. He will soon be selling or closing.. And everyone that has a stove through them. May be up $hit creek without a paddle. I have started to look my firebox, burn pot, etc. Over with a fine tooth comb. Anything still under warranty that may need replaced or repaired.  

I am sure one of us will keep you updated. Looking forward to meeting new members.


----------



## sante fe (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe it will be some thing simple. Power up that blower with old extension cord and jumper. Then you can narrow it down. Good luck


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 27, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> tjnamtiw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's nice of you to help them!  This dealer-only service situation is sooner or later going to destroy some of the pellet manufacturers.  They have got to wake up to the fact that businesses start and fail every day and you can't leave your end-users in a lurch like that.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 27, 2011)

sante fe said:
			
		

> Maybe it will be some thing simple. Power up that blower with old extension cord and jumper. Then you can narrow it down. Good luck



Yep. Have a cord in my little bag of tricks. Here is to hoping its an easy fix.....

If it is the blower it will be a warranty item and they should receive zero charges. Otherwise the tech is coming Sat. I am going to give them a basic Preventive Maintenance course on how and what to clean and at what intervals to do so. That why that dont have to rely on "our dealer" that may be going out of business in a few short months.

Have a bag of tools packed. The only problem that I may face is getting on there roof. She said its prob a 20' liner. I cant bring a ladder with me. But wil still brinv my leafblower just in case we can get up there. That may be the one thing I cant show them how to do. Rather just explain. But Lint eater, leaf blower, multi-meter, lamp cord, brushes, and various other tools are packed.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 27, 2011)

Wish I could go with you.  I might actually learn something  Good luck.

Oh, take a camera along to document the problem.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 29, 2011)

Well.... I got home awhile ago. I spent a little over 3 hrs at this couples home.. They have a very nice home, hearth, dogs, friends, and family....

Now on to the stove. Upon arriving, I thought the combustion blower was going to be fried (Based on phone and PM) I stuck my hand into the right side ash trap (Exhaust path) and felt a lot of ash.. They had a chimney sweep out last week and he said it did not need it. He did not charge them. But also did not do anything. 

The stove was "Dirty". They were unaware of a problem because they didn't know any better and they had someone say it was clean (How could they be at fault?)..

The leafblower came out! Ran my lint-eater up and down there 4" liner and then blew it out.. I cleaned the inside of the stove, (8 Small Burn pot holes at bottom) and then removed the combustion blower (Brought a gasket with me) and cleaned the fins and lubed the bearings (As good as possible). Cleaned the convection blower as well as I could with my brushes and a vacuum, without removing it.  Blew the vacuum hose out and did a couple other small various checks. 

Then was the moment of truth. They had bought a Good surge protector. So after plugging the stove in........

..........

.......................................

The combustion blower started turning after plugged in. After turning the stove on (Call for heat) it took 3 "Resets" to Prime the auger and then they quickly had fire. 

It was nice to sit and conversate with them. Always nice to meet new members and being able to help one out, was even better. 

I believe they were happy with the work. they now do not need a Tech to come look at there stove (Our dealer sub contracts, and getting ready to go out of business or sell)

They live very close and we are in the same age group/generation. 

Probably missing something... But all is well with there stove and they are now wiser in the ways of cleaning. Would not hesitate to help them again. Very nice couple and seemed like I knew them for years. Even left a few bags of pellets for them to try (Somersets, Green Supremes, AWF's, Easy Heats). They had Michigan Wood Pellets and Green Label Ligs. Told them of the places I knew that had good pellets for cheap.

Was a good day. All in all, I think they are happy and I was happy to help.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 29, 2011)

I waited up for you, Dex.    So you managed to get on the roof and not fall.  That looks like a pretty healthy pitch.  Did you get a good impressive cloud when you turned it on?  I can only imagine how much of that build up in the pipe was sitting around the combustion blower!

That's good news and they are now trained by an expert.  Good for you, man!  It looks good with fire in it and I'm glad it didn't take anything expensive.  Do they have an OAK hooked up going out the ash dump?  Get some sleep!


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2011)

Awesome Dex! Helping a brother pellet head feels good eh? 

Eric might have to add this to the #2 blinky list!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 29, 2011)

We knew you could get things heated up in no time.   

Now they know about the leaf blower, lint eaters, and where the ash likes to hide out.

krooser (who had to rush home to correct a dirty stove situation) would be proud.

Once again a clean stove is a happy and safe stove.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. They also had a little "cubby" cut out of the brick wall on the bottom left. It was a big enough hole to hold about 10 bags of pellets. The coolest part about it??? The cubby was fed from the garage, where the pellets were stacked.. Never have to lug pellets far at all...

The cloud was pretty good. Although for the amount, not as good as I thought it was going to be.

They had went 2 full seasons without cleaning. Having hired someone to look at the chimney (started on Sun after he left/stove worked/he came/checked liner/removed cap/crud fell loose anx into combustion blower housing/locked up combustion blower) They did hire someone to look. This person just did nothing. The top pf the liner was pretty bad. As soon as I touched it, the ash started to fall off and down the liner.

Good people and they offered for me to come do this once pr twice a year for a pretty substantial amount of money. Cant say enough good things about them. 

They are wise in the way of cleanings and I have a feeling that I made some friends along the way.

Goodnight folks.


----------



## sante fe (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice work Dex, Your a good person for helping them out. Did they have two spring clips that attached the exhaust flange to the blower. I usually disconnect it there and move pipe to the side and tape a bag to it. Then


 when I brush the pipe it all goes in the bag. Then I attach a small hose to vac and go in from top of combustion blower and vac out. Oh well good job getting the quad up and running


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 29, 2011)

sante fe said:
			
		

> Nice work Dex, Your a good person for helping them out. Did they have two spring clips that attached the exhaust flange to the blower. I usually disconnect it there and move pipe to the side and tape a bag to it. Then
> 
> 
> when I brush the pipe it all goes in the bag. Then I attach a small hose to vac and go in from top of combustion blower and vac out. Oh well good job getting the quad up and running



Having never worked on the insert before (they are a little different than freestanding/exhaust blower mounting) I seen the 2 clips but did not remove. I ran my Lint-Eater from the top (you can feel it hit that adapter), then I used the leaf blower for over 5 min, went downstairs and tapped, brushed, and opened and closed the door. After that I removed the combustion blower and used a small bottle brush (18" long) to go from the combustion blower housing to the top of adapter (still a fair amount there). I took my little brushes and got above there heat exchanger real good. Cleaned all the holes in the burn pot (they kept up on the little holes very good).

All in all it was a good time. Some adult beverages after and may have made some new friends in the process. 

They only burn around 2.5 ton a winter (Beatiful house, very open floor plan, with a small hallway with the bedrooms)  Not a small house, just good placement of the stove in the middle of the house and they are able to shut off the other room/rooms of the house (no kids/yet??) 

Couldn't find a bad thing to say about them. Super nice and good hospitality.
I will keep in mind about the 2 clips. Just in case I do end up cleaning there unit again.


----------



## jtakeman (Oct 29, 2011)

Working on inserts will make you love the free standers a bit more! Pulling it out is always a PITA and usually makes you donate some blood to the project!

But they do have a look about them~


----------



## sante fe (Oct 29, 2011)

That's what I have is an insert. You are right not much room to work. Its tuff but you can get in there. Yeah I'm a blood donor also haha Think I brushed up on a few cuss words also. All in all its not that bad if you don't let it get your Mojo.


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 29, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Working on inserts will make you love the free standers a bit more! Pulling it out is always a PITA and usually makes you donate some blood to the project!
> 
> But they do have a look about them~



X2 on that one!!


----------



## DanielMiller319 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey guys,

      sorry for the delay in responding the weekend was kind of nuts. As mentioned Dex came out on Friday and was an absolute God send. Not only did Dex fix our problem he showed us and taught us things that we had never been exposed to before. Dex truly reaffirmed what my mother continues to say and that is that there truly are good people left in this world. I could not feel more blessed that he was willing to take time out of his busy life and schedule and help us out. The people I have found on this forum are amazing, thank you again to everyone for your help and suggestions and again I say to Dex thank you a million times over.  You guys are a wonderful community, 

Have a great day,


----------



## tjnamtiw (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to the community! Now by year's end, you are going to be an 'expert' so don't be afraid to chime in when you see someone struggling with something you have figured out how to cure.  Stay warm!


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 1, 2011)

DanielMiller319 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> sorry for the delay in responding the weekend was kind of nuts. As mentioned Dex came out on Friday and was an absolute God send. Not only did Dex fix our problem he showed us and taught us things that we had never been exposed to before. Dex truly reaffirmed what my mother continues to say and that is that there truly are good people left in this world. I could not feel more blessed that he was willing to take time out of his busy life and schedule and help us out. The people I have found on this forum are amazing, thank you again to everyone for your help and suggestions and again I say to Dex thank you a million times over.  You guys are a wonderful community,
> 
> Have a great day,



You are very much welcome... There are some nice people left in the world.

Glad I could help and if there is ever a problem or a question. Dont hesitate to call. My schedule is busy. I am working 12 hrs a day for this week and most of next. Also working straight through the weekend (again) .... But you are just off the highway on my way home and would hope in a time of need, someone would do the same for me.

As long as you clean it the way you guys were cleaning it (firebox was spotless) and do what I did about twice a year. That stove will serve you for many years to come.

Hope you had fun at your Halloween party ... Cheers....


----------

